

Why isn't anyone talking about Google's spam problem? - timcederman
http://www.cederman.com/?p=112

======
giardini
Nowhere is this worse than Google Groups.

Once the best source of timely technical information from USENET, Google
Groups is now completely polluted by spammers. The situation was radically
worsened by Google's misstep in allowing user to create "Google Groups" (user-
defined non-USENET sites which are searched by the Google Groups service),
Spammers have used Google Groups to create tens of thousands of spam groups
and links. Google pays for support of the spam and the user gets buried in it.

Google could, at the very least, partition Google Groups into USENET and
"Google Groups" per se. Or they could provide a separate search option for
USENET only.

Is there any internal Google discussion of these problems? I have been unable
to find any evidence of interest, yet it is unbelievable that Google is
unaware.

